# Having problems with my lights on plow and truck please help!



## Roy23 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey guys i was wondering if you could help me out with my problem. What happened was i have a unimount Western Plow on a 00 Ford F350, and when i turn on the truck non of the lights on my dashboard were working nor the plow lights. So i tried on the turn signals and those do work on both the truck and the plow i never had something like this happen to me before i replaced one of the relays and still no go. The plow work fines it goes up and down just the lights are what is stopped working so if you guys could help me out i would appreaciate it thanks!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Roy23;1610961 said:


> Hey guys i was wondering if you could help me out with my problem. What happened was i have a unimount Western Plow on a 00 Ford F350, and when i turn on the truck non of the lights on my dashboard were working nor the plow lights. So i tried on the turn signals and those do work on both the truck and the plow i never had something like this happen to me before i replaced one of the relays and still no go. The plow work fines it goes up and down just the lights are what is stopped working so if you guys could help me out i would appreaciate it thanks!


LIGHT TEST all your fuses.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Do they work when you unplug the plow?


----------



## Roy23 (Feb 28, 2013)

ducaticorse;1610976 said:


> LIGHT TEST all your fuses.


Yes I replaced two that didnt work but still didn't fix the problem


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Lack of dash lights is throwing me off. Very strange. Ive had a myriad of electrical issues with my F350 this season due to an effed up plow. 

As basher asked. Do the dash and head lights operate normally
with the plow unplugged?


----------



## Roy23 (Feb 28, 2013)

ducaticorse;1611031 said:


> Lack of dash lights is throwing me off. Very strange. Ive had a myriad of electrical issues with my F350 this season due to an effed up plow.
> 
> As basher asked. Do the dash and head lights operate normally
> with the plow unplugged?


No they don't work even if I unplug them


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Start looking at the harness for something grounding out. I am unfamiliar with your plow, but it sounds like there is an issue there if your under dash fuses are all proper. But that also in itself should have popped a fuse.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

am I reading this right, all your lights work except for your dash lights?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

No. His headlights don't work too.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

AND the blinker lights work on the dash so it doesn't sound like a bad dash.


----------



## Roy23 (Feb 28, 2013)

ducaticorse;1611244 said:


> AND the blinker lights work on the dash so it doesn't sound like a bad dash.


Exactly only the turn signals work both on the dash and on the plow so idk where I could start to fix the problem I already changed two fuses


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

do you have brake lights . do you have trailer plug .


----------



## Roy23 (Feb 28, 2013)

racer47;1611273 said:


> do you have brake lights . do you have trailer plug .


Yes the brake lights do u work, and no i don't have a trailer plugged in right now


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

i didnt mean trailer pluged in, i ment trailer plug .mine went bad at connection caused me to lose dash lights and brake lights i unpluged trailer plug out of truck harness in back . replaced fuse now all work. just a thought . good luck, but i still had head lights and turn signals and tail lights :waving:


----------



## Roy23 (Feb 28, 2013)

racer47;1611297 said:


> i didnt mean trailer pluged in, i ment trailer plug .mine went bad at connection caused me to lose dash lights and brake lights i unpluged trailer plug out of truck harness in back . replaced fuse now all work. just a thought . good luck, but i still had head lights and turn signals and tail lights :waving:


Thank you...I was just wondering could it be the relay heads?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds like the headlight switch or the mulifunction switch 
pull out the headlight switch and test light the wires coming outta the dimmer switch.


----------



## Roy23 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have another situation idk if u guys have had it happen before...my tail lights don't light up but the brake lights work and tonight I might have to go and plow snow at night but I was wondering if I could buy something temporary to make my rear visible at night like at a Walmart or auto parts store


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Again. Sounds like multifunction switch. What have you found out so far


----------



## Roy23 (Feb 28, 2013)

dieselss;1618533 said:


> Again. Sounds like multifunction switch. What have you found out so far


It was the multifunction switch


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok gotcha.....


----------

